# plug pulled on LD lines norman Arrow dover/boulogne



## dondoncarp (Feb 26, 2006)

the 112 metre hull 66 incat introduced in a blaze of glory on the dover/boulogne route for LD Lines is being layed up in pompey for the winter,and next year it is antisipated it will be used on the pompey/LeHarve route.
she is being replaced by the norman spirit around mid november at boulogne!!!


----------



## Doxfordman (Mar 29, 2005)

That's not good mate - Jeez you blokes have had it tough, first 045 and now this - I feel for you.

Presumably speed issues and lack of freight capacity?


----------



## paull.happyhiker (Mar 16, 2009)

They are not pulling the plug on the running a service however just using one of the ferries from the Portsmouth Le havre service instead


----------



## Sarky Cut (Oct 11, 2007)

The ferry transferring is the old Prinz Philip/Pride of Aquataine.

A real ferry with loads of deck and passenger accomodation.

Famous for doors that partition the cardecks in the event of a flood.


----------



## Stevie B (Mar 16, 2008)

Sarky Cut said:


> The ferry transferring is the old Prinz Philip/Pride of Aquataine.
> 
> A real ferry with loads of deck and passenger accomodation.
> 
> Famous for doors that partition the cardecks in the event of a flood.


The doors were taken out when PandO had her.


----------



## geoffrey1 (Feb 16, 2010)

Norman Spirit now on RAMSGATE / OOSTENDE renamed Ostende Spirit
Brave Merchant has taken over Dover route
Yours
Geoffrey


----------



## Burnard (Apr 22, 2009)

This does not happen till 18th March and the Brave will be call Norman Bridge, I believe that the Norman Spirit to be renamed Ostend Spirit and will start service around 27th March. A strange move Dover - Boulogne is getting plenty of tourist and freight and with a freight ferry taking over foot passengers will cease and tourist passengers will suffer or go elsewhere during the summer.
I cant believe that the NS will get that much tourist traffic at Ramsgate. Thats LD Lines though always moving ships around although they may have made a mistake on this one.


----------

